# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  My tank

## RottenApples

Hello. I'm new here and I think that the best way to introduce myself would be showing pics of my tank. It is sad to say that I'm not a killi lover (too expensive for a student) but I really love mosses. For me, mosses and other slow growing plants, tend to bring a sense of calmness and tranquility. However, it is sad to say that I have not been able to acquire any other type of mosses other than Java moss. I did manage to purchase some X-mas moss before, but little did I notice that the few fronds that I bought came with lots of FOC hairalgae. Long story cut short, they ended up in the bin. Mosses are really difficult to come by and not to mention expensive in Malaysia. I came across a few scraggly stands of what I was told was weeping moss for RM 20. What an exhorbitant price for an amount that cant even cover my thumb. Anyways, here is a pic of my 2.5 feet tank. I just added CO2 and extra lights just 3 days ago, before that, it was a low-tech tank. I hope that the Java moss will start growing faster now as I want this tank to be a moss wonderland.... in other words... I wan't more mosses.....

----------


## FC

Hi KY Leong,

Welcome here! And Happy New Year!

I have not been successful in mosses so far. Lately, with KL (Timebomb) help, I started a moss wall and moss tied to on drift wood. Let's see.

Allow me to comment on your tank's equipment. May I suggest that:
1) a black "Oyama" paper to cover the back of the tank. This paper helps to:
a) improve the tank's look and depth
b) hide any equipment behind
2) modify the internal CO2 reactor to external. For this, you need to seal the reactor with teflon tape and then glue them together. Or simply use diffuser. This help to minimise unsightly equipment in the tank.

Have fun.

----------


## timebomb

> Hello. I'm new here and I think that the best way to introduce myself would be showing pics of my tank. It is sad to say that I'm not a killi lover (too expensive for a student) but I really love mosses.


Welcome to the forum, KY Leong.

Not all Killies are expensive. In fact, if you are prepared to start with eggs, some of the common species are relatively cheap. Let us know how we can help you if you're keen to try. 

As for mosses, I like the way you introduce yourself to the forum so I'm going to make you an offer. Let me have your mailing address and I'll send you some Spiky Moss. If you can grow Java, you shouldn't have any problems with Spiky as they both belong to the same genus - _Taxiphyllum_.

However, there are a few things I need to know before I send you the moss. How do you cool down your tank? Are you using fans? Without a cooling system, the temperature of your water will be too high for mosses. What's your temperature now?

Loh K L

----------


## RottenApples

Thank you for the comments. FC, where can I purchase Oyama paper ? Can I get it from art supplies shop. I didn't really like the Azoo diffuser that I was using last time so I changed to an internal reactor. However, you are right, it adds too much clutter to the tank. I'm looking for a good glass diffuser, any recomendations. I really wouldn't mind keeping killies, but since I'm a really busy student ( which explains why I only have slow growing plants), I don't think I have the time to raise fries. Even raising flowerhorns and bettas gave a headache last time. KL, my tank is cooled by a large Profantec fan 24/7. Evaporation is crazy especially in this hot and dry CNY weather. It's been working fine so far, temperature is about 26-27 degrees Celcius. The lowest it went was 25, and highest was 28, both on rare occasions. Thank you for your moss offer. I hope spiky moss isn't too difficult to grow. I only started to grow lush, green Java moss recently, somewhere around 3-4 months ago. My previous mistake in my attempt to grow mosses was turning off the fan at night. That time, I didn't know that mosses can't take temperature swings well. As for my mailing address, I feel safer if I P.M you. Thank you and have a nice Chinese New Year.

----------


## timebomb

KY Leong,

Oyama paper is sold at some hardware shops. I don't know where you can find it in Malaysia but in Singapore, I buy it at low prices from the wholesaler.
In your case, however, it would be a bit tricky to paste on the Oyama paper as your tank is already set up. As for glass diffusers, there are many cheap ones around in Singapore. Mostly, they are made in Taiwan. 

I got your address. I'll send the Spiky Moss tomorrow. 

Loh K L

----------


## FC

KY Leong,

In worst case, get it from the fish shops. They often use the blue one to bring out the colour of the fishes, like gold fishes. Since your tank is not big, the premium you going to pay should be justifiable, as compare to running places for it.

Glass diffuser should be easily available in your country if you stay in KL. Timebomb knows some good shops there, ask him.

----------


## RottenApples

I did use a glass diffuser before but the size of the bubbles that were diffused from it was rather inconsistent. I might invest in an ADA diffuser. Is Oyama paper those sticky, car sticker type of material?

----------


## RottenApples

It's been a really long time since I posted but here's an update of my tank. I'm sending this pic for ADA 06. The spiky moss KL sent me is growing well but rather slow. At least the spiky fronds are shaping... Thanks again KL.

----------


## FC

KY Leong,

You had made alot of improvements. The tank is uncluctered now.
Question, how/where did you hide those filter pipings?

----------


## timebomb

Freddy,

I don't think the equipment is hidden. KY Leong probably removed them just before he took the photograph. 

KY Leong,

Glad to know the Spiky Moss is growing in your tank, albeit slowly. Your tank looks very nice now but I think you would get a better placing in the contest if you had put in more fish. A shoal of fish swimming in a tank always make the tank looks better.

Loh K L

----------


## azn_fishy55

I agree with Loh,add some shoaling species to the tank,nothing too colorful or bright like green neons(forgot the scientific name...something simulans)because it draws attention from the scape and puts it toward the fish.

----------


## RottenApples

Actually, I removed the equipment for the photoshoot. I thought of adding more fishes, but this tank will be taken down soon. I'm supposed to get rid of all my fishes before i leave Malaysia. However, I hope to convince my parents to take care of my mosses......

----------

